# Pfad für Eigene Dateien ändern



## RalfHeinz (2. März 2005)

Hallo Leute

Wie kann ich den Pfad für eigene Dateien, Eigene Bilder etc ändern, ohne das ich Tools wie TwaekUI installieren muss. Sollte ja eigentlich nur ein regestry Eintrag sein... Ich weiss aber nicht welcher.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (2. März 2005)

Ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?

Mach mal einen Rechtsklick auf deine EigenenDateien und dann klick'ste auf Eigenschaften. Nachdem Du einen neuen Pfad eingetragen hast, wirst Du gefragt ob Du den aktuellen Inhalt auch dort hin verschieben willst.
Außerdem, was spricht gegen TweakUI? Es gibt doch auch 'ne übersetzte Version im Netz.

MfG, cosmo


----------



## RalfHeinz (2. März 2005)

Oh erstmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Gut auf so ne einfache Lösung bin ich gar nicht gekommen.   

Danke


----------

